# Berman: Gallinari Is Injury Prone



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> MSG Network can't be happy that Gallinari won't play the rest of the way. Not sure many viewers will want to watch an entire game to view their new guy, I definitely was impressed with Gallinari's ball movement, court awareness, his handle and his shot. But I am worried about durability and defense. I heard from one European scout today who told me he's not surprised Gallinari's done after just one game with a back injury. Said he got hurt a lot in Italy.
> But I am worried about durability and defense. I heard from one European scout today who told me he's not surprised Gallinari's done after just one game with a back injury. Said he got hurt a lot in Italy.


http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knicks/archives/2008/07/viva_las_vegas.html#more


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sucks for the Knicks if this is true. Gotta hope its not

Looking back, shoulda drafted Gordon and signed Boki


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

the same eric gordon that is also out for the rest of summer league?


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

I wouldn't worry about Gallinari. Teams shut down top players in the summer leagues very easily.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Cager said:


> I wouldn't worry about Gallinari. Teams shut down top players in the summer leagues very easily.


Rookie with no college experience being drafted from overseas does not equal top player.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Rookie with no college experience being drafted from overseas does not equal top player.


Not to be argumentative but a lottery pick in his first summer league is considered a top player. NBA regulars do not usually play in the summer league.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I think he played in 41 of 42 Lega A games last season.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

MSG Network can't be happy that Gallinari won't play the rest of the way. Not sure many viewers will want to watch an entire game to view their new guy, I definitely was impressed with Gallinari's ball movement, court awareness, his handle and his shot. But I am worried about durability and defense. I heard from one European scout today who told me he's not surprised Gallinari's done after just one game with a back injury. Said he got hurt a lot in Italy. 
But I am worried about durability and defense. I heard from one European scout today who told me he's not surprised Gallinari's done after just one game with a back injury. Said he got hurt a lot in Italy. 

http://blogs.nypost.com/sports/knick...egas.html#more 


Gallinari does not have the phisical strength to compete in the NBA for another 2 to 3 years. He is only a Kid! 
In the last 30 years in the NBA very few 19 year old players had the physical strength to compete until after 2 to 4 years in the NBA. 
The only thing that Gallinari has in his corner is being coach D'Antoni's "PET" player that will have D'Antoni assign a few personal coaches to workout with Gallinari for the next two years. 

I did'nt like the idea of using the 6th pick to get Gallinari whom is 19 years of age and would have been a very late pick in this draft no matter how much celebrity coach D'Antoni endorsed him 3 months before draft night. 
NBA teams would not have gamble with an early draft pick on such a young Kid leaving his country Italy anytime soon (to be a project bench sitter). 
The Bulls drafted Toni Kukoc and had to wait two years before he decided to play in the NBA at the age of 26. 

I can bet my last dollar that Gallinari wont miss one game in the Olympics. And the Olympics will not help out Gallinari NBA performance, or his performance mixing it up with Knick teammates.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Drafting a two year project 6.8 Gallinari when the Knicks have a decent NBA Ready 6.8 Chandler on the bench waiting for playingtime. 
The Knicks just signed two guards to two year contracts (Duhorn & Roberson), when it would have been best for the Knicks to just draft Eric Gordon, or Bayless, or DJ Augustin with the 6th pick.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Your negativity is just AWESOME*

1) You have no idea how this team will be as of this time...or who will be here by allstar break.

2) For like the 1000th time....Gallinari is going to play the PF in D'Antoni's system. He will NOT compete with Chandler for majority time at the 3. He is also 6'10, not 6'8, and he is sill growing. He needs to get stronger but he is far from weak. This kid is going to be special and it will be because of his head and heart, not his athleticism. He has real game.

3) If it takes two years for him, who cares? This team is going nowhere this year and would have been going nowhere no matter what. This is not the Celtic situation. Garnett and Allen aren't riding in on a white horse to save the day.

4) D'Antoni is a very good coach...maybe a great one. We'll see. 

5) I see you've added Augustin to your list as a 6th pick. Where was he on your list BEFORE summer league and the glowing reports?

6) Did it ever occur to you that Duhon is a rental and Roberson is a shooter off the bench?

I understand you are frustrated. I also understand that they are not building the team the way YOU think it should be built, but frankly, with all the whining about how bad they are doing as management and coaches (D'Antoni not having coached a single game here yet, notwithstanding) it is making this place a hard place to spend time. Not to mention that half the crap posted is just opinion, rantings, or second hand smoke. How bout trying to be positive UNTIL we have reason to not be? We have a new president, a new coaching staff and system (very exciting to watch), a very talented young draft pick, and a roster still unfinished.

BTW, your latest HOT pick, Joe Alexander is averaging 9.5/4.3 at 37%...in SUMMERLEAGUE. He can't hold Gallinari's jock.


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

i agree with alphaorange 100%. However, fans have watched the Knicks play like crap for years and it really has been wasted. Yes we need to be patient but we haven't even been rebuilding the last three years. After sucking for the last few years what do we really have to build a team around ? We have Walsh and a great coach but our talent is way below that of most teams. Memphis and Minnesota are in better shape than the Knicks. Who do we have now that we need to keep for the 2010/2011 team ? Hopefully Chandler and Gallinari ,,,, and perhaps Lee as a quality role player off the bench. Curry, Randolph, Richardson, Robinson, Collins, Balkman and Crawford. All are not players for a real contending team. The wasted years of Isiah supported by that wonderful owner. The addage is true, players don't screw up a franchise, management does.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Negativity Will Always Be Around Since The Knicks Suck For So Long*



alphaorange said:


> Not to mention that half the crap posted is just opinion, rantings, or second hand smoke. How bout trying to be positive UNTIL we have reason to not be? We have a new president, a new coaching staff and system (very exciting to watch), a very talented young draft pick, and a roster still unfinished.


When anyone thinks of the Knicks, do you really think it's positive? Where have you been the last 8 years? Every *"crap"* thread that is posted in this forum is in the majority of the Knick forums on the web. Nice try though, but it's the truth. _Some _Knick fans are tired and frustrated, we don't give the benefit of the doubt to anyone anymore. It's time to put up or shut up.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Get off it...*

People are complaining constantly because they are scared of getting disappointed again. I've seen more NBA crap than anybody here by virtue of being a fan longer. Eight years is NOTHING. Try going from '73 until Riley got here. Being positive is a sign of character...being negative shows a lack of heart. If the players were acting the same way as you guys, you'd be calling them gutless and want them shipped out ASAP.....and you know it's true. Act like a real fan and support your team. If you can't get behind the "new" NY organization, perhaps there is another team looking for front runners.

It amazes me to see people put things down without having ANYTHING to base it on. Boo to you all...GO KNICKS


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*You the only real Knick fan here huh?*



alphaorange said:


> People are complaining constantly because they are scared of getting disappointed again. I've seen more NBA crap than anybody here by virtue of being a fan longer. Eight years is NOTHING. Try going from '73 until Riley got here. Being positive is a sign of character...being negative shows a lack of heart. If the players were acting the same way as you guys, you'd be calling them gutless and want them shipped out ASAP.....and you know it's true. Act like a real fan and support your team. If you can't get behind the "new" NY organization, perhaps there is another team looking for front runners.
> 
> It amazes me to see people put things down without having ANYTHING to base it on. Boo to you all...GO KNICKS


How do you know people are booing because they are scared of being disappointed? Are you psychologist? Sociologist? :wink: 8 years is just an example of how sorry this team has been since Ewing left. I know what's it feels like to see a team not win in over 20 years plus (Mets), and I'm no senior citizen like _yourself_, :wink: but I've but been on this earth long enough to have that experience. Age is just a number to me, I can debate about my team with a 11 year old, regardless if they don't agree with me or not. I don't care how a fan reacts to losing, if they want to boo so be it, but you act like no one has the right to and is not supporting their team if they do. Tell that to the season ticket holders who have paid money (like myself) to watch these guys stink up the place. If that's *not* support, I don't know what is. Tell that to guys like Kiya and the rest of the Knick fans who are on the web, who dedicate their *time* to get a conversation going, or post the lastest trade rumors or who vent about their favorite team on this site and other Knick sites, that they aren't Knick fans. I may not agree with everything Kiya posts, but I welcome the debates, it's fun. We all want the same thing and that is to *win,* so stop trying to act like you the only _real _Knick fan on this earth, because you _all_ so positive and support the new management. It's sports......and it's all fun negative or not.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

I think there is a difference between just being negative and just being completely irrational. I'm probably one of the bigger optimists on this board, so maybe my opinion is a bit jaded. It does seem, however, that guys overexaggerate the severity of the situation we're in because we're supposedly entitled to a championship squad every year. New York might be hyped up to be everything awesome in the world but unfortunately that means nothing in the NBA; we're not divinely ordained. What we're going through is just what every ordinary franchise goes through after a period of great play. It's time that we realized and embrace this fact. 

Have there been some screw up's since our fall from grace? Yeah but I feel we're so quick to criticize execs that don't deliver a superstar caliber team within a year that we throw them to the fire before there even able to impliment their actual plan. I got to wonder how this general reaction from fans leads to terrible trades. You ever notice that most great GM's get there start in small market cities around the league where people are not nearly so arrogant? Maybe it's because these guys are able to make the proper decisions that would not be nearly so popular in cities like New York ie not trading a 20 and 10 big man for a 2nd round pick.

This is not to say that I'm above all of this because I must have traded every single player on this roster at least twice in my suggestions of how to improve this team and am not likely to change in the future. I've also been fairly critical of some of Donnie Walsh's decisions like his plans to gut this team, drafting Danilo and letting Randolph Morris go when there are teams clearly interested in his services. The difference with me is that I try to temper myself and realize that I'm just trying to make the best of the situation we're in. You won't see me calling Donnie "an idiot" or for his head when he's had one of the best front office careers in league history. *He's probably forgotten more basketball than ANYONE on this board could know.* I'm also not fabricating information to try and prove that Walsh is not the right guy for this job.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Yeah... I'm a die hard Islanders fan so you all fail. Went to Montreal last year to see them play even though they finished... well, terribly.

Anyway, I'm about 2 percent positive that Gallinari will be playing the four next year. Quite frankly I think they are bull****ting about him playing there. The Knicks have an albatross at the three spot of absolutely horrid contracts with Richardson and Jeffries and I think they are just trying to keep their values up as high as they can possibly be. Randolph, while sucking, still does have some value and Rose is an expiring contracts, so they really don't have any pressing issues at the four. Come October, nothing will have changed and Gallinari will be playing the three in a front court of Lee, Randolph, and himself.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Yeah... I'm a die hard Islanders fan so you all fail. Went to Montreal last year to see them play even though they finished... well, terribly.
> 
> Anyway, I'm about 2 percent positive that Gallinari will be playing the four next year. Quite frankly I think they are bull****ting about him playing there. The Knicks have an albatross at the three spot of absolutely horrid contracts with Richardson and Jeffries and I think they are just trying to keep their values up as high as they can possibly be. Randolph, while sucking, still does have some value and Rose is an expiring contracts, so they really don't have any pressing issues at the four. Come October, nothing will have changed and Gallinari will be playing the three in a front court of Lee, Randolph, and himself.


You stop by La Boom during your stay in montreal


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Have there been some screw up's since our fall from grace? Yeah but I feel we're so quick to criticize execs that don't deliver a superstar caliber team within a year that we throw them to the fire before there even able to impliment their actual plan. I got to wonder how this general reaction from fans leads to terrible trades. You ever notice that most great GM's get there start in small market cities around the league where people are not nearly so arrogant? Maybe it's because these guys are able to make the proper decisions that would not be nearly so popular in cities like New York ie not trading a 20 and 10 big man for a 2nd round pick.


This seems like pretty irrational thinking. There are posters here who state all the time that the Knicks should let the contracts stagnate and expire and start fresh where you consistently post asinine trade scenarios for blundering players such as Larry Hughes and Drew Gooden who aren't going to lead the Knicks anywhere. Nobody here feels the Knicks are entitled to anything especially not myself. Hell, I sometimes feel that the Knicks fans are forced into this situation by karma due to them getting to celebrate every year after a clinched purchased A.L. East title and what will eventually be a purchased clinched N.L. East title.

For you to scrutinize individuals on this board for their pessimism while posting the supposed trades that would add malignant contracts that belong to mediocre players is slightly insulting. I've said it before and I will say it again, many general managers will look up to Joe Dumars and use his methodology to build a team and they will fail terribly. Sure, it took a lot of evaluation to put that team together and more power to him, but it also took a lot of luck. Only two teams have won the finals without bringing up a franchise player through the draft or without acquiring a proven player that has gotten his team to the finals before. Those teams are the Pistons and the Trailblazers. The Knicks have to find a way to obtain a franchise player through the draft or build through free agency by obtaining the only player that will hit the market in LeBron James.

In short, people aren't scrutinizing the team because the management because they don't try to quickly turn things around, they're scrutinizing because the management isn't patient enough to turn things around.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

knickstorm said:


> You stop by La Boom during your stay in montreal


No, everyone complained too much about the cold. :-/


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

> This seems like pretty irrational thinking. There are posters here who state all the time that the Knicks should let the contracts stagnate and expire and start fresh where you consistently post asinine trade scenarios for blundering players such as Larry Hughes and Drew Gooden who aren't going to lead the Knicks anywhere. Nobody here feels the Knicks are entitled to anything especially not myself. Hell, I sometimes feel that the Knicks fans are forced into this situation by karma due to them getting to celebrate every year after a clinched purchased A.L. East title and what will eventually be a purchased clinched N.L. East title.


Well if the post doesn't apply to you, why are you responding as if it does? I also can not understand how you do not feel like a good portion of New York sports fans don't feel entitled. I'll explain later in my response.



> For you to scrutinize individuals on this board for their pessimism while posting the supposed trades that would add malignant contracts that belong to mediocre players is slightly insulting. I've said it before and I will say it again, many general managers will look up to Joe Dumars and use his methodology to build a team and they will fail terribly. Sure, it took a lot of evaluation to put that team together and more power to him, but it also took a lot of luck. Only two teams have won the finals without bringing up a franchise player through the draft or without acquiring a proven player that has gotten his team to the finals before. Those teams are the Pistons and the Trailblazers. The Knicks have to find a way to obtain a franchise player through the draft or build through free agency by obtaining the only player that will hit the market in LeBron James.


First off, a simple trip to hoopshype would have shown you that Hughes and Gooden are far from malignant contracts(since your using them as an example). Hughes has one more year left and Gooden is actually an expirer. Sounds to me that would hasten your plan to have contracts expire, no? Although neither Gooden or Hughes have the ability to take over a game both are solid role players that compliment the current talent we have on this roster and have valuable experience in the playoffs. Remind me what is so asinine about that?

While your also at it, could you also point out where I suggested that building a team through the draft is a bad idea? I'm curious to know because I don't recall ever implying that and don't really know what inspired the 2nd part of your little rant. I personally have always been a supporter of building a team through the draft and through trades. Although I value financial flexibility-the ability to shed contracts quickly by acquiring or negotiating shorter term deals - I have never been a fan of trading players for expiring contracts. You give up far too many assets in the process IMO for an owner to save money. What is the sense in that? So you can shoot yourself in the foot and end up having to overpay for free agents the same caliber as the players you just traded? Tell me what franchise player has changed teams in his prime during the collective bargaining agreement era? I might give you Baron Davis and Elton Brand. Even then, something is wrong with the both of them. Elton Brand is coming off a serious leg injury that kept him out most of last season and is 29 years old. Baron Davis has been plagued by injuries his entire career, is entering his 30’s and his game is not likely to get any better while his contract will only increase. Neither has successfully lead a team deep into the playoffs and neither strike me as players that will eventually guarantee a trip into the playoffs.



> In short, people aren't scrutinizing the team because the management because they don't try to quickly turn things around, they're scrutinizing because the management isn't patient enough to turn things around.


Thing is you don't represent every Knick fan. Yeah, most guys want to rebuild and get rid of as many contracts as possible to be able to land a free agent…. in 2010. How the hell does that represent patience? That's 2 years from now and you have guys talking about trading assets like David Lee and the 6th pick (that became Danilo Gallinari) along with our long-term contracts for an expiring deals. 

You have people talking about ditching a 25 year old 20ppg and 10rpg big man (Zach Randolph) for a 2nd round pick when Pau Gasol just got Kwame Brown, Javaris Crittenton, Marc Gasol, Darrell Arthur and a future first round pick yet to come. 

You’re talking about getting rid of Eddy Curry for cents on the dollar, when he still has time to become a better player and for what? One friggin’ opportunity to POSSIBLY land a franchise player that likely will never come? You call that patience? What makes us so special that these guys would pass up tons of cash, a familiar city, and winning franchises to play for a team that has been stripped bare? But there is not a sense of entitlement with us, right?


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*OK, Kitty*

First, I never said its about my age. Its about time and the two just happen to be connected. Secondly, you have the right to boo or whatever you wish, I didn't say otherwise. Thirdly, Kman has not been debating anything. What he HAS been doing is simply grousing about things that haven't happened, and IMO, likely won't happen. I welcome debate, even heated debate, and even heated debate with shortsighted, short tempered, domineering women with limited understanding of the intricacies of the game . I disagree with Twinkies trades, for example, 90% of the time. I am glad, however, that he posts here and don't remember when he was mired in negativity. He always posts about making the team better, or at least how he thinks they will be better....even if he's wrong most of the time ( I couldn't pass it up, Twink). I, for one, am excited about the coming season but I'm realistic enough to know they will probably win 30-35 games. I am excited about the tandem of Chandler and Gallinari(who will not take 2 yrs imo), and I want to see how Lee is or what he will fetch us in a trade, should he be traded.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Alright Pops!*



alphaorange said:


> First, I never said its about my age. Its about time and the two just happen to be connected. Secondly, you have the right to boo or whatever you wish, I didn't say otherwise. Thirdly, Kman has not been debating anything. What he HAS been doing is simply grousing about things that haven't happened, and IMO, likely won't happen. I welcome debate, even heated debate, and even heated debate with shortsighted, short tempered, domineering women with limited understanding of the intricacies of the game . I disagree with Twinkies trades, for example, 90% of the time. I am glad, however, that he posts here and don't remember when he was mired in negativity. He always posts about making the team better, or at least how he thinks they will be better....even if he's wrong most of the time ( I couldn't pass it up, Twink). I, for one, am excited about the coming season but I'm realistic enough to know they will probably win 30-35 games. I am excited about the tandem of Chandler and Gallinari(who will not take 2 yrs imo), and I want to see how Lee is or what he will fetch us in a trade, should he be traded.


I always welcome heated, comical, and even just plain stupid debates from everyone, even senile old men who throw tantrums and who posts rants when they don't like what is posted on a message board, and uses their age as a way to justified their so called superiority to the knowledge of the game of basketball. :bsmile:


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Its threads like this that give me a warm fuzzy feeling.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kitty....*

"I always welcome heated, comical, and even just plain stupid debates from everyone, even senile old men who throw tantrums and who posts rants when they don't like what is posted on a message board, and uses their age as a way to justified their so called superiority to the knowledge of the game of basketball."




That's EXACTLY why Dad isn't allowed on my PC anymore......


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

lol.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: Kitty....*



alphaorange said:


> "I always welcome heated, comical, and even just plain stupid debates from everyone, even senile old men who throw tantrums and who posts rants when they don't like what is posted on a message board, and uses their age as a way to justified their so called superiority to the knowledge of the game of basketball."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.


----------

